# 6x6 mask for Voigländer Bessa I?



## Dagfinn (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm not sure whether this is the right section or not, but I was wondering if anyone here knows whether the Voigtländer Bessa I (a '50s medium format folding camera) can be fitted with a 6x6 mask, and if so - where can I get such a mask? Thanks a bunch.


----------



## r.reeder (Jun 13, 2018)

It looks like no-one answered your query.   I just picked up a Bessa I & it did not come with it's mask.  Did you ever find an answer to your question?  I need to find, or make, a 6cm x 4.5cm mask that will keep the second ruby window door open.   I was thinking about your 6cm x 6cm mask idea.  Wouldn't you need to have the ruby window in the center of the camera back, & not off to the side as it is with the Bessa?  -Rich Reeder, r.reeder@netzero.net, 6.13.2018.


----------



## r.reeder (Oct 9, 2018)

Well, I looked for a 6x4.5cm mask on eBay, & the cheapest I could find was for $80.  Too much.  I kept looking, though, & several weeks later, I saw a Bessa I plus mask for $80.  I said OK.  (It's amazing how easy that is, just press a button.)  Now I've got two Bessa I's, made about the same time, 1950, & a mask to share between the both of them.  Serial #'s: 3161906, & 3189585.  Those serial #'s are written in numbers so small, on the barrel of the lens, that at first I thought they were scratches.


----------

